# carving tips



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

So I've been snowboarding for a few years, and I've never taken a formal lesson. I've pretty much picked everything up just by watching other people and getting the feel of it myself. I thought that I was becoming fairly advanced, or at least as advanced as you can get primarily boarding in the midwest. Then I stumbled across this place, and after reading some of the stuff on here I feel like I pretty much just use skidded turns to get down the hill. Can somebody give me some tips on what to do differently so I'm actually carving when I snowboard?


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

A great start is (if you have not already done so), to check out Snowolf's sticky thread entitled "Snowboard Lessons on Video". (these videos were one of the biggest tools I have used to learn thus far..and of course this kick ass forum!) Not sure from your description what your ability level is, but the "Dynamic Skidded Turns" and "Dynamic Turns" may help you. Also, search this forum for other posts related to carving/turns, etc. you will find their is a great amount of helpful info here!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

Yea I watched a couple of those vieos, but I didn't see anything that gave specific instructions on how to go from skidded turns to legit carving.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Read the thread I posted in this forum entitled "Struggling with toeside turns", there is GREAT info on there, particularly from Snowolf. Here are a couple of links to check out:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ti...how-carve-like-pro-setup-recommendations.html

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-instructors/20624-struggling-toeside-turns.html

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ti.../11455-carving-technique-casi-vs-aasi-vs.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys. That helps a lot. I have one last thing I want to clarify. One of the main differences between the two is that with carving, your board will go in the direction the nose is pointing while with a skidded turn, you will end up going more downhill than where the nose is pointing since you are also sliding down the hill as you turn. Is that right?


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

hamburgl4r said:


> Thanks a lot guys. That helps a lot. I have one last thing I want to clarify. One of the main differences between the two is that with carving, your board will go in the direction the nose is pointing while with a skidded turn, you will end up going more downhill than where the nose is pointing since you are also sliding down the hill as you turn. Is that right?


in a carve, the nose and tail follow the same path in the snow. in a skidded turn they do not. related reading: What is carving?

alasdair


----------

